# 'Pure sound' Vivaldi concertos



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,
Do you know if there are other Vivaldi concertos (or Handel, though I guess Bach would be more complex) that sound like the first 8 seconds of this concerto? 
Just simple elegant harmony, nothing too complex, diluted etc.
Thank you.


----------

